
Let the road train drive your car for you - joshrule
http://www.kurzweilai.net/road-train-technology-can-drive-your-car-for-you?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
jacobian
I saw a demo of this sort of system c.a. 2000 and it completely blew my mind.
Sadly, from what I can see in the video the technology hasn't really changed.
This indicates to me that the problems facing car train adoption are the same
they were a decade ago: people just aren't comfortable with the technology.

I think, unfortunately, this'll be as far from reality in 2020 as it is in
2010 and was in 2000.

~~~
silverlake
I believe one application of this is truck convoys in battle zones like Iraq.

------
bradleyland
"The hope is that average road speeds can be reduced, improving fuel
consumption and cutting congestion."

I've got bad news for the developer of this product. Unless the government
makes it mandatory, the product is going nowhere. Unless consumers see a clear
path between the product and their goal, they won't adopt it. While improved
fuel consumption is a draw, pairing it with reduced speed is a death knell.
Drives can already improve fuel efficiency by slowing down. Even as little as
5 MPH can have a significant impact on fuel efficiency, yet the majority of
drivers continue at a hurried pace? Why is that? Because priority #1 is
getting where we're going, and we want to get there as quickly as we can.

~~~
andrewmccall
I think not having to drive is a pretty good reason to use this. I'd love to
be able to join a convoy and use my laptop, read a book or just nap.

On a 200 mile journey if you're doing the 60 trucks do instead of the 70 cars
do you'd be 30 minutes faster at 70.

------
stcredzero
A company like ZipCar could leverage this technology. They'd be in a good
position to ensure that the cars are properly maintained to ensure the trains
function smoothly. Customers would request transit from one city to another
and be given a rendezvous time. Rendezvous would only be allowed for vehicles
with fuel tanks more than 3/4 full.

~~~
andrewmccall
I wouldn't want to have to rendezvous at a time and place. That would kill
this idea.

You'd also have to take into account people with small kids. I wouldn't use
this if I had to stay in the convoy for the whole trip. I like to stop fairly
frequently, otherwise the kids get bored, restless and upset.

I think it's likely only to work if you get on the motorway catch up to a
convoy and then join it - Which I think is the way this works.

~~~
stcredzero
_I think it's likely only to work if you get on the motorway catch up to a
convoy and then join it_

Actually, that's what I meant, only with just a bit of coordination.

------
tintin
... so that others have a hard time getting on the exit lane.

